# Biting hair off during play



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Do any of you that have more then 1 dog have issues with other dogs biting and breaking the hair off your havanese?

:frusty:I'm getting more frustrated all the time with this.Vinnie and Quincy run and play together all the time,chasing and biting.Of course,Quincy doesn't bite off Vinnie's hair,but Vinnie bites off Quincy's all the time.It started off as a spot or two on his back,but now the top of his back is almost all short,one ear,his tail hair has been shortened by at least 3"-4" and his neck hair.While combing him out today,I noticed another piece missing going down his leg.

Quincy doesn't mind--it doesn't hurt him,but it sure upsets me!It really looks like Vinnie has mastered the scissors!Just a straight "whack" across a section.Does their hair get stronger as they get older?What does one do?How do you all with full coated multiple havs prevent this?
When I scold Vinnie,they don't play... I don't want that either!

Any advice?:ear:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Christy (good buddy) was having trouble with this happening when Rufus played with another dog too. I recommended that she get a toddler's onesie to put on him when those two played and it helped a lot. Of course, that won't do anything for Vinnie pulling hair out of Quincy's leg, but you can always spray some bitter apple on him and that may deter Vincent's desire to mouth him.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Preston and Nigel are really bad about this...I find clumps of Preston's hair on the floor from time to time...

I don't know of any way to stop this, except not letting them play...It really doesn't bother me though...

Preston'shair on his head has been short every since I got Nigel...They don't play as rought with Reece...so his hair has stayed intacted..


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Belle and Dora both think pony tails are for tug of war 

Amanda


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I'll have to check into the bitter apple spray....
The onesie idea,I like,but Quince would have to wear it almost 24/7 as they play alot and I think it might mat his coat?

Vinnie hasn't gotten his top knot yet---he's got him almost everywhere else though!Stinker!


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

I would be scared to use a top knot on my three...I have no doubt that one would get the others off and start eating the rubber band..Gee...there's another trip to the vet...


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Well,I guess it really shouldn't be such a big deal to me--he's just a pet--but I feel upset because I've diligently kept it shampooed,conditioned,combed etc. for 18 months and then when I should be seeing something awesome---Vinnie messed it up!:frusty:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

I have the same problem in my house. Riley's hair was great until Monte came home. I know just how you feel Julie, I use to always have Rileys hair up but Monte thinks its a tug-a-war toy and was breaking all the hair on Riley's head. Then to top it off I dropped Riley off at the groomers about a month ago and she had a new assistant, I didnt think much of it but when I came back to pick him up she wanted to charge me more for all the mats he had this time. Of course I questioned this stating I had completly brushed him out and he was mat free when I dropped him off. The owner looked at her assistant and she says " well you know when you bath him how he gets all matted when wet" umm no not if you bath him correctly. I ended up not paying more but the next day when I was brushing him I came accross a few places where she must have just chopped off the mats she created... needless to say we are looking for a new groomer.

I try not to let it bother me to much because I do love to watch them play, they have so much fun together and if he ever gets too bad I can always just chop it all off and start all over again lol. Plus the fact that I may end up cutting Ry down this summer for agility, I have not decided yet.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Julie said:


> I'll have to check into the bitter apple spray....
> The onesie idea,I like,but Quince would have to wear it almost 24/7 as they play alot and I think it might mat his coat?
> 
> 
> > Thankfully, toddlers tend to have much fatter legs than our Havs do, so the leg openings are pretty good sized in comparison. I did find that the most likely area to mat is where the front neck area rubs on the chest just below the neck. It still wasn't bad over here though. (I put one on Tinky after the pups should be weaned and are still bugging her to nurse because she will nurse them until they are two months old if she could! That makes it a little difficult for others to adopt them.)


----------



## NancyVB (Jun 27, 2007)

We have the same thing at our house. Emma and Oscar run faster than Shailee so she latches on to their tails and they pull her around, trying to shake her off. 
Oscar had the most gorgous tail, but since we have Shailee hunks of hair are gone. 
I like the Bitter Apple idea.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Nancy, I meant to ask you on another thread - which are the two in your avatar? I have noticed you mention three names. Do you have a photo with all three that you'd be willing post? I'd love to see them.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

It took us a long time to find out how all the light hairball/dust bunnies could come from "nonshedding" dogs but we finally saw it flying from just everyday play in just the right light.

Try to keep one in a full show coat running free with a pack and you will quickly see why so many show dogs live in crates. Perfection is not worth the sacrifice to us. We like them to have fun. More than a couple of ours had to suspend their show careers for fur to grow back. Razzle went to the National in Richmond with all of the fur on a front shoulder missing. We waited about 6 months and put her back in the ring to finish.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> Christy (good buddy) was having trouble with this happening when Rufus played with another dog too.


I sure did! The T-shirt idea has been working well so far. Of course his coat is still a bit chewed since they request the "kids" in Puppy Kindergarten don't wear harnesses or shirts and other things to grab on to. Many, many of the new puppies will grab mouthfuls of coat in learning to play. I wonder if you can pull Vinnie out just for a quick time-out when you see im grabbing hair and then treat and praise when they are tugging a toy insead?

We shall see how things go with R.'s hair-pulling friend since we've offered to doggie-sit over the Thankgsgiving weekend. I plan to have lots of t-shirts handy!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Julie,

That must be so frustrating. Even though mine are pets too, I really work at their coats and enjoy seeing them looking nice, so I know how you feel. The bitter apple idea sounds pretty good. Let us know how it goes if you decide to try it!

Scout takes clumps out of Lincoln's coat all the time. I find them all over the house. Thankfully, Lincoln has a LOT of coat so it isn't so obvious. 

If Quincy's back is the most affected area, maybe a little doggie vest or jacket that buckles under his belly would protect him? Hmmm. It's a tough problem.


----------



## NancyVB (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi Kimberly,the two in the avatar are Oscar and Emma. Shailee is a 7 month old Maltese we picked up 6 weeks ago from a rescue. I know, it's time to change the avatar!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I just noticed recently that Kodi's beautiful plume of a tail is suffering from being pulled on by Shelby. It used yo be very full and now it is less so. When they play, she will run after Kodi and pull him by the tail. I haven't noticed any hair in her mouth or on the ground, but there is less hair on his tail.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Michele,
Well,I hope he isn't joining Quincy's hair loss club!It started on his tail to begin with--then back and now almost all over!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Oh, no, not Quincy's beautiful hair. Kodi is the one that bits Shelby, usually her ear or neck and just pulls. Haven't noticed hair loss, but that's where she mats the most.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I bought some bitter spray today to try.I'm hoping Vinnie will learn to catch Quincy in a different way!I'll let you know if it works!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

So far,it seems to be working.:whoo::clap2:
Of course,you don't want to pet Quincy very well and then touch your mouth without washing your hands----uke:


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

That's great news, Julie! Maybe Vinnie will find other ways to play now that don't involve harvesting Quincy's hair!

Gotta love those bitter apple kisses!


----------



## Gableshavs (Jun 19, 2007)

I tried the onesie on Mari because Blossom was pulling out fur, it was too big and Mari walked out of the top portion in no time then wore it around her waist. It also matted her fur under the onesie. I have never tried bitter apple, it works with wood and other things, I bet it would work on Havanese fur. 

I think you just have to keep an eye on them when playing. Blossom was told to knock it off every time the play gets rough and now has given up on the biting. Unfortunately Mari's coat took time to grow back but did recover in about two months.
Paula & the girls


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks Paula--that gives me hope that Quincy's hair will eventually catch up to the rest of it!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Julie said:


> So far,it seems to be working.:whoo::clap2:
> Of course,you don't want to pet Quincy very well and then touch your mouth without washing your hands----uke:


What kind of spray is it?? and do you think it will dry his hair at all? 
Rufus has his best friend Bailey coming next weekend for a couple days and I might have to resort to spraying him too! After all, the T-shirt only covers some areas.  I would prefer he has a good time with his sleepover buddy but comes out of this without a patchy hairdo! eace:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I found OdoBan "Bitter Barrier" spray at Walmart.It says "no chew spray".It is safe for another dog etc.It says you can use it for pets,clothing,furniture,plants.It's main ingredient is Tea Tree Oil.I sprayed it on Quincy's back and sides(not the head)and it seems to work pretty well.So far I haven't noticed any problems with his coat--however,after you put it on and it dries--------then when you go to pet them etc.and you touch your mouth etc.uke:bad!bad!bad!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Thanks Julie! I have a spray I got at Walmart here called...Hartz Clean Earth *Natural Chew Prevention Aid. It's works well on walls and wood....I might just have to try it on Rufus! His GF Bailey is coming tomorrow! Hopefully he'll make it through the weekend with her and still have a nice coat. I KNOW they'll have a blast together though! I keep my fingers out of my mouth though...thanks for the tip!


----------

